# Face to Face with Black Bear



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Here a black bear strikes up a face-to-face meeting with a hunter.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL I can almost hear the bear "oops, excuse me " !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I see nothing but softness in those eyes, should have reached out a scratched it behind the ears !!!!!!!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

That probably would have been the biggest rush a person could have. I think I would have sheet my pants though.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm suprised the guy could keep the camera from shaking. I'd need a new pair of shorts after this.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Nice friendly critters there....


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

The bear's ability to climb that tree so fast is scary, I would have been curled up in the fetal position, lol. good thing the bear was confused by the encounter.


----------



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

A10hunter, the physical ability of bears is nothing short of amazing. Here in az when the prickly pears are ripe and the fall bear hunt is open Im out in the hills hunting them. They feed until the sun comes up then they head back uphill to bed most of the time. The short amount of time it takes them to walk all the way up a mountain is ridiculous. All the while they make it look like a leisurely walk. A couple years ago my dad had the fall tag and we were hunting this nice 300ish bear in the pears. We could never catch up to him and keep him in sight the entire time. At last resort we called in a canyon we believed him to be bedded in. All of you guys know an animal is either gonna like the call, not care for it, or if it's been called before, be scared of it. Well on this bear he was option #3. He ran up from the canyon full-bore sprinting. The hill was extremely steep. In a matter of minutes he was all the way on the other side of the mountains still running at full speed, all 300 pounds of him. By the time we lost sight of him he was 2 and a half miles out and still running full speed. That really adds to the safety warning to not run from bears and really sticks on the back of my mind every time I'm out in bear country.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

That kind of power and speed is incomprehensible and most anyone not familiar could easily underestimate how fast things can change. I've seen enough of their antics (thanks to YouTube) to know I'd never play in their neighborhood without an adequate sidearm.


----------

